# Spacewalk for FreeBSD



## barrandrea (Aug 22, 2016)

I've the necessity to manage easily the package and the related configurations files for a lot of 10.2 FreeBSD servers that typically host Java or PHP applications.

I've seen for CentOs and RedHat the Spacewalk software and it work very good for these OS. There is something similar for FreeBSD?

Sorry for my bad English, I don't know if this is the correct location to post this. I will move it if it's the bad one.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2016)

People generally use sysutils/puppet38, sysutils/puppet4 or sysutils/ansible for this.


----------



## barrandrea (Aug 22, 2016)

SirDice said:


> People generally use sysutils/puppet38, sysutils/puppet4 or sysutils/ansible for this.



I work with ansible for massive changes of configuration files on a large number of hosts, but i will searching for a software that can help me to monitoring the status of installed package on my servers and they have all security packages installed and all configuration files are align on the servers that run php for php configuration, java for the servers that run java and so on...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2016)

For starters I'd make sure you have set up a local repository. Make sure all your machines use this repository and only that repository. That will make sure _everything_ uses the same packages and versions.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 22, 2016)

You can use net-mgmt/nagios-check_ports and net-mgmt/icinga2 to monitor this.


----------



## barrandrea (Aug 22, 2016)

SirDice said:


> For starters I'd make sure you have set up a local repository. Make sure all your machines use this repository and only that repository. That will make sure _everything_ uses the same packages and versions.


Yes, I've already configured the local repository but for checking the alignment of the configuration? What could I try?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2016)

Never used Ansible but I do use a lot of Puppet. With Puppet there's really no need to check, it forces the configuration as I've set it up. So it either works, or not.


----------



## barrandrea (Aug 22, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Never used Ansible but I do use a lot of Puppet. With Puppet there's really no need to check, it forces the configuration as I've set it up. So it either works, or not.


You convinced me to try Puppet! I will try it tomorrow. Thank you very much for the hint!


----------



## barrandrea (Aug 22, 2016)

And what do you think about https://www.chef.io/chef/ ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2016)

Both Puppet and Chef are quite similar, never used Chef myself though.


----------

